# R/C Mini Electric Helicopters



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey all you r/c nuts out there please share your info, experiences, and knowledge of whats out there and how you like it with this new craze of r/c mini helicopters!


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

for looks i like century micro helicopters. at the rcx show the competitive micro helis will run you around $1000.00
i watched them fly at every demo. i was just amazed how good these guys were. on sunday one of them let me work the controls while he held on the the heli. rotor speed, pitch of the main rotor and speed of the tail rotor. it sounds easy if you have flown before but these guys were flying upside down and doing loops while going forward.
i decided to just watch for now.


----------



## FASTALJR (Sep 27, 2001)

I have seen a few of them. The piccolo is a good chopper from what I`ve seen, but is fragile. The Century micro heli I think will run you around 300.00 and is a great heli. There is quite a few choppers to choose from just look around and research is everything.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

FASTALJR said:


> I have seen a few of them. The piccolo is a good chopper from what I`ve seen, but is fragile. The Century micro heli I think will run you around 300.00 and is a great heli. There is quite a few choppers to choose from just look around and research is everything.


Thanks, yeah I decided on the century, due to hop ups cost and availabilty of parts. feel frr to keep this thread running as I will be telling ya what I think of it after I fly mine.


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

go to www.rc-universe.com

there use to be videos of the micro helis at the rcx show.


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

I have the Hummingbird. I'd suggest not getting a "combo" but getting everything you want piece by piece. Alot of people hate this place, but go to www.helihobby.com They have tons of stuff for them. Get the newer Hummingbird Elite set. And do tons and tons of research. Another good place to read more on them is www.rcgroups.com and look under the micro heli forums... Hope this helps. It takes tons and tons of patience and practice just to learn to hover. Balance is everything!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

KilRuf said:


> I have the Hummingbird. I'd suggest not getting a "combo" but getting everything you want piece by piece. Alot of people hate this place, but go to www.helihobby.com They have tons of stuff for them. Get the newer Hummingbird Elite set. And do tons and tons of research. Another good place to read more on them is www.rcgroups.com and look under the micro heli forums... Hope this helps. It takes tons and tons of patience and practice just to learn to hover. Balance is everything!


No I bought the kit, and a Futaba radio, futaba gyro, century speed control and mixer board, carbon blades, and lipo battery with updated tail motor


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

How about anyone who has hopped these things up, let me know whats good and whats not! Also looking for a good used heli radio with model memory.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

So how anout it any hop ups that are must haves?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

twitch0606 said:


> man i want to get one of those things except they are 350.00 from tower


Go to www.helihobby.com and check there prices, you can get into for about 200.00


----------

